# Mobile Desktop for Kindle Fire



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

This morning, I installed a new app, "Mobile Desktop for Kindle Fire," an app to make it easier to manage the apps on a Kindle Fire. I thought it was pretty impressive.

http://www.amazon.com/Mobile-Desktop-for-Kindle-Fire/dp/B00DZ0PMOG/ref=sr_1_48?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1374090580&sr=1-48&keywords=mobile+desktop


----------

